# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تماس از وزارت اطلاعات برای آزمون اختصاصی

## pezeshki94

اونایی که موقع ثبت نام دانشکده اطلاعات رو انتخاب کردن ، با شما برای آزمون 8 مرداد تماس گرفتن؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35): 

فکر میکنید کارنامه ای چیزی دستشون رسیده که با شما تماس گرفتن ؟؟  آخه به نظرم با رتبه 100 هزار نباید تماس گرفته بشه :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35): 

اگه تماس گرفتن به این معنی هست که رتبه منطقه  زیر 10 هزار بوده باشه؟؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Witch Doctor

به نظرم نمیشه گفت حتما با رتبه های زیر 10000 تماس گرفتن فقط اما قطعا به کارنامه ها دسترسی دارند و با هر شخص و با هر رتبه ای تماس نمیگیرن .

----------


## Parloo

*
ایشالا بخاطر رتبه خوب تماس گرفته باشن*  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## pezeshki94

> *
> ایشالا بخاطر رتبه خوب تماس گرفته باشن*



آقا بگو من الان چقدر خوشحال باشم
دارم میمیرم از در به دری از صبح تا شب پای این کامپیوتر لعنتی هستم ... تکلیفم مشخص نیست

----------


## khatte2

وزارت اطلاعات
همچین چیزی نیس ... تو سایت که چیزی از ازمون ننوشته ...لینک بالاروبخون
بعدم به همین زودی پاسخ نامه ها تصحیح و بررسی شد تو این ۸_۹ روز؟؟

----------


## pezeshki94

> وزارت اطلاعات
> همچین چیزی نیس ... تو سایت که چیزی از ازمون ننوشته ...لینک بالاروبخون
> بعدم به همین زودی پاسخ نامه ها تصحیح و بررسی شد تو این ۸_۹ روز؟؟


داداش کجا  8 9 روز

کنکور 22 خرداد بوده ، 9 روز تا آخر خرداد ، 13 روز تا امروز ، جمع 24 25 روز گذشته... خداییش صحیح کردن مگه چقدر وقت میگیره

تازه اونجا وزارت اطلاعاته!!!! :Yahoo (56):  همه چی عین خارجه... به نظرم یه چیزی دستشون دادن که اونا با ما تماس گرفتن... با هرکسی و با هر رتبه ای تماس نمیگیرن :Yahoo (35):

----------


## khatte2

تا ۵/۴/۹۴ مهلت اعتراض به کلید اولیه بوده , بعد هنوز تا بررسی بشه, کلید نهایی و کارا اداریش , هنوز اگه تازه شروع کرده باشن


بعدم تو سایت دانشگاه اطلاعات نوشته کد دانشگاه اطلاعات باید قبل از اولویت بیستم انتخاب رشته باشه ...

----------


## pezeshki94

> تا ۵/۴/۹۴ مهلت اعتراض به کلید اولیه بوده , بعد هنوز تا بررسی بشه, کلید نهایی و کارا اداریش , هنوز اگه تازه شروع کرده باشن
> 
> 
> بعدم تو سایت دانشگاه اطلاعات نوشته کد دانشگاه اطلاعات باید قبل از اولویت بیستم انتخاب رشته باشه ...


راس میگی به اون دقت نداشتم :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3): 

ایشالله که خبرهای خوب داشته باشیم

من مشکلم اینه که نمیدونم کنکور رو خوب دادم یا خراب کردم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## khatte2

ایشالله که حتما خوب دادی داشی...

پر موفقیت باشی

----------


## sardare azmoon

> اونایی که موقع ثبت نام دانشکده اطلاعات رو انتخاب کردن ، با شما برای آزمون 8 مرداد تماس گرفتن؟
> 
> فکر میکنید کارنامه ای چیزی دستشون رسیده که با شما تماس گرفتن ؟؟  آخه به نظرم با رتبه 100 هزار نباید تماس گرفته بشه
> 
> اگه تماس گرفتن به این معنی هست که رتبه منطقه  زیر 10 هزار بوده باشه؟؟


نه اقا جان تصحیح نکردند وقتی تصحیح بشه 2 روز بعد نتایج اعلام میشه من خودم تو همین دانشگاه های بورسیه بودم قبل از اعلام نتایج بخشی از تحقیقات رو انجام میدن چون بعد اعلام نتایج فرصتشون کمه ضمنا اطلاعات دانشگاه اظلاعات رو اینطوری اعلام عمومی نکن بفهمن همچین پستی زدی حذفت میکنن ضمنا به نظر اصلا همچین دانشگاهی نرو اصلا و ابدا

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

> راس میگی به اون دقت نداشتم
> 
> ایشالله که خبرهای خوب داشته باشیم
> 
> من مشکلم اینه که نمیدونم کنکور رو خوب دادم یا خراب کردم


منم وضعیتم دقیقا مثه شماس نمیدونم چیکار کردم :Yahoo (2): 
یا رتبه یک میشیم یا اخر غصه نخور :Yahoo (1):

----------


## pezeshki94

> منم وضعیتم دقیقا مثه شماس نمیدونم چیکار کردم
> یا رتبه یک میشیم یا اخر غصه نخور


بابا من اینجوریا هم نیستم :Yahoo (20): 

من بین 5000 تا 10000 شک دارم

----------


## pezeshki94

> نه اقا جان تصحیح نکردند وقتی تصحیح بشه 2 روز بعد نتایج اعلام میشه من خودم تو همین دانشگاه های بورسیه بودم قبل از اعلام نتایج بخشی از تحقیقات رو انجام میدن چون بعد اعلام نتایج فرصتشون کمه ضمنا اطلاعات دانشگاه اظلاعات رو اینطوری اعلام عمومی نکن بفهمن همچین پستی زدی حذفت میکنن ضمنا به نظر اصلا همچین دانشگاهی نرو اصلا و ابدا


اطلاعات دانشگاه اطلاعات ؟؟؟؟؟ کو؟؟؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

> اطلاعات دانشگاه اطلاعات ؟؟؟؟؟ کو؟؟؟


همین که میگی تماس گرفتن بیا مصاحبه دیگه

----------


## pezeshki94

> همین که میگی تماس گرفتن بیا مصاحبه دیگه


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

اینکه اطلاعات عمومیه

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

> بابا من اینجوریا هم نیستم
> 
> من بین 5000 تا 10000 شک دارم


چقدرم محدوده شکت زیاده!!منم تخمین رتبه احتمالا زیر5500میشم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amin278

*دوستان خواهش میکنم راهنماییم کنید خیلی حیاتیه
دیروز و امروز دو بار اطلاعات بهم زنگ زد (شماره اختصاصی) اما گوشیم رو سایلنت بوده و نشنیدم
ایا دوباره بهم ممکنه زنگ بزنن؟؟؟؟
و اگه با هام تماس نگیرن با توجه به اینکه دوبار زنگ زدن  و من برای ازمون بیام میذارن شرکت کنم؟؟
و اینکه ایا از منابع ازمون اطلاعی دارید؟؟*

----------


## MOHMAD

چرا به من زنگ نمیزنن :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Egotist

> *دوستان خواهش میکنم راهنماییم کنید خیلی حیاتیه
> دیروز و امروز دو بار اطلاعات بهم زنگ زد (شماره اختصاصی) اما گوشیم رو سایلنت بوده و نشنیدم
> ایا دوباره بهم ممکنه زنگ بزنن؟؟؟؟
> و اگه با هام تماس نگیرن با توجه به اینکه دوبار زنگ زدن  و من برای ازمون بیام میذارن شرکت کنم؟؟
> و اینکه ایا از منابع ازمون اطلاعی دارید؟؟*


چرا به من زنگ نمیزنن پَ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amin278

> چرا به من زنگ نمیزنن پَ


تو یه روز که نمیتونن به این همه داوطلب زنگ بزنن طول میکشه 
به منم دوبار زنگ زدن از شانس بدم برنداشتم کاش بازم زنگ بزنن

----------


## MOHMAD

اگه زنگ نزنن به من خودم بهشون زنگ میزنم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## amin278

> اگه زنگ نزنن به من خودم بهشون زنگ میزنم


شماره ای نمیفته اخه از شانس وحشتناک ما!!!!

----------


## MOHMAD

یعنی هیچ شمارهی نیفتاده روی گوشیت؟

----------


## amin278

> یعنی هیچ شمارهی نیفتاده روی گوشیت؟


نه مینویسه شماره نامعلوم یا اختصاصی

----------


## MOHMAD

پس من برم گوشیمو بزنم شارژ ولوم صداشم بذارم رو آخرین درجه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## amin278

> پس من برم گوشیمو بزنم شارژ ولوم صداشم بذارم رو آخرین درجه


اره من الان گوشیمو وصل کردم به اسپیکر زنگ بزنن تا ده خیابون اونطرفترم صداش میره :Yahoo (4): 
فقط یادت باشه زنگ زدن بهت منابع ازمونو بپرسی

----------


## MOHMAD

آره حتما زنگ بزنه حتما میپرسم ولی ای کاش جواب بده چون هیچکی نمی دونه آزمون در مورد چیه اصلا

----------


## AM24

> اره من الان گوشیمو وصل کردم به اسپیکر زنگ بزنن تا ده خیابون اونطرفترم صداش میره
> فقط یادت باشه زنگ زدن بهت منابع ازمونو بپرسی


منابع خاصی نداره من پرسیدم گفت تست هوش .

----------


## doodomeh

> نه مینویسه شماره نامعلوم یا اختصاصی


به شما کی زنگیدن؟؟

----------


## Mersad95

من پرسیدم گفت تست هوش و اطلاعات عمومیه من فامیلمون ریسس اطلاعاته گفت که اطلاعات عمومیش درباره سیاسته و ... مثلا چی تو منطقه میگذره

----------


## amin278

> به شما کی زنگیدن؟؟


یه بار پنجشنبه و عصر و یه بار هم امروز صبح از شانس مزخرف من گوشیم هر بار سایلنت بوده

----------


## amin278

> من پرسیدم گفت تست هوش و اطلاعات عمومیه من فامیلمون ریسس اطلاعاته گفت که اطلاعات عمومیش درباره سیاسته و ... مثلا چی تو منطقه میگذره


خیلی معذرت میخوام میشه از فامیلتون بپرسید که اگه به من (دوبار زنگ زدن و برنداشتم) دیگه زنگ نزنن و برم محل ازمون سر جلسه ازمون راه میدن برم؟؟؟؟

----------


## MOHMAD

دوستان محل آزمون برای همه افراد تهرانه یا هر کسی توی استان خودشه؟

----------


## amin278

> دوستان محل آزمون برای همه افراد تهرانه یا هر کسی توی استان خودشه؟


به دوستم (اهل تهران نیستیم) زنگ زدن گفتن تهران دانشگاه ازاد و ...

----------


## pezeshki94

> *دوستان خواهش میکنم راهنماییم کنید خیلی حیاتیه
> دیروز و امروز دو بار اطلاعات بهم زنگ زد (شماره اختصاصی) اما گوشیم رو سایلنت بوده و نشنیدم
> ایا دوباره بهم ممکنه زنگ بزنن؟؟؟؟
> و اگه با هام تماس نگیرن با توجه به اینکه دوبار زنگ زدن  و من برای ازمون بیام میذارن شرکت کنم؟؟
> و اینکه ایا از منابع ازمون اطلاعی دارید؟؟*


منابع آزمون 

اطلاعات سیاسی
اطلاعات مذهبی
اطلاعات عمومی
تست هوش

----------


## pezeshki94

> دوستان محل آزمون برای همه افراد تهرانه یا هر کسی توی استان خودشه؟


برای همه تهرانه

----------


## helix

مرسی که ما جزوشون نیستیم :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
ینی خیلی خراب کردم؟ :Yahoo (76):  اصن ما رو قابل نمیدونن چرا؟ :Yahoo (65): 
بچه ها فدا سرتون نباشه غمتون :Yahoo (3):

----------


## ali9595

*سلام  از دوستان کسی هست که بدونه محل آزمون دقیقا کجاست؟ با من هم تماس گرفته بودن ولی کاغذی که توش محل آزمون رو یادداشت کرده بودم رو گم کردم  چون بچه شهرستانی ام دقیقا نمیدونم باید کجای تهران بیام  خواهشا اگر کسی از دوستان میدونه راهنمایی کنه منو  ضمنا آزمون 8 مرداد هست دیگه آره؟*

----------


## amin278

> *سلام  از دوستان کسی هست که بدونه محل آزمون دقیقا کجاست؟ با من هم تماس گرفته بودن ولی کاغذی که توش محل آزمون رو یادداشت کرده بودم رو گم کردم  چون بچه شهرستانی ام دقیقا نمیدونم باید کجای تهران بیام  خواهشا اگر کسی از دوستان میدونه راهنمایی کنه منو  ضمنا آزمون 8 مرداد هست دیگه آره؟*


من از دوستم پرسیدم گفت
تهران انتهای اتوبان شهید ستاری دانشگاه ازاد واحد علوم وتحقیقات بازم از چند نفری بپرس

----------


## dralireza

سلام بچه ها
آره آزمون تو تهرانه اینم آدرسش:تهران-انتهای اتوبان شهید ستاری شمال-میدان دانشگاه-دانشگاه آزاد-واحد علوم وتحقیقات

----------


## ali9595

> من از دوستم پرسیدم گفت
> تهران انتهای اتوبان شهید ستاری دانشگاه ازاد واحد علوم وتحقیقات بازم از چند نفری بپرس


 آزمون 8 مرداد هست دیگه درسته؟

----------


## amin278

> آزمون 8 مرداد هست دیگه درسته؟


درسته

----------


## SHERWEAN

*دیروز به گوشیم زنگ زدن، گلاب به روتون یه جایی بودم تا بیام دیدم قطع شد. اومدم دیدم روی گوشیم نوشته: Private Number.
بعد یک ربع دیدم تلفن خونه زنگ می‌خوره و شماره هم نیفتاده.
گوشی رو گرفتم، گفتن از دانشکده اطلاعات زنگ می‌زنیم.
خلاصه؛ برای علاقه‌مندان یه سری توضیحات که از برادر پشت خط گرفتم رو ارائه میدم.

۱) مکان آزمون: تهران، انتهای بزرگراه شهید ستاری شمال، بالاتر از میدان دانشگاه، دانشگاه آزاد واحد علوم و تحقیقات. برای دوستانی که مثل من از مازندران و جاده هراز میان، به تهران‌پارس که رسیدین، اتوبان‌ها رو مستقیم برید تا برسید میدان دانشگاه و بعد به سمت بالا ساختمان بزرگ دانشگاه رو می‌بینید.

۲) زمان آزمون: پنجشنبه ۸ مرداد. از ساعت ۸ صبح پذیرش در آزمون آغاز میشه. یعنی با توجه به اسامی‌ای که در اختیار برگزارکنندگان هست، حضور شما در آزمون ثبت میشه و بهتون کارت حضور در جلسه میدن.

۳) آزمون احتمال ساعت ۹:۳۰ یا ۱۰ صبح آغاز میشه.

۴)* *احتمالا** فقط کسانی مجاز به شرکت در آزمون هستن که باهاشون تماس گرفته شده. چون برادر پشت خط به طور قاطع ازم پرسید که آیا علاقه‌مند به شرکت در آزمون هستم یا نه؟ و* *باز هم احتمالا* *با پاسخ نه بنده یا پاسخ ندادن به تماس، نام من از فهرست خارج می‌شد.

۴) آزمون منابع مطالعاتی خاصی نداره؛ ۳ بخش جداگانه داره: تست هوش، اطلاعات عمومی و شم اطلاعاتی.

۵) آزمون به صورت چهارگزینه‌ای برگزار میشه؛ پس مانند کنکور آوردن مداد مشکی نرم، پاک‌کن و سنجاق قفلی (برای آویختن کارت) الزامیه.

۶) برگزاریه آزمون هزینه‌ای داره؛ پس* *احتمال داره* *که برای دریافت کارت شرکت در جلسه پرداخت هزینه نیاز باشه؛ پس کمی پول نقد با خودتون بیارید.

۷) شماره تلفن ۱۱۳ پایگاه اطلاع‌رسانی وزارت اطلاعاته؛ شاید بتونن به چندی از پرسش‌هاتون پاسخ بدن.*

----------


## pezeshki94

> *سلام  از دوستان کسی هست که بدونه محل آزمون دقیقا کجاست؟ با من هم تماس گرفته بودن ولی کاغذی که توش محل آزمون رو یادداشت کرده بودم رو گم کردم  چون بچه شهرستانی ام دقیقا نمیدونم باید کجای تهران بیام  خواهشا اگر کسی از دوستان میدونه راهنمایی کنه منو  ضمنا آزمون 8 مرداد هست دیگه آره؟*


شهید ستاری شمال - میدان دانشگاه - دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی - واحد علوم و تحقیقات

----------


## mohamad76

سلام
من موقع ثبت نام تیک دانشگاه اطلاعات رو زدم ولی شنیدم با داوطلبا تماس گرفتن در صورتی که هنوز نتایج کنکور معلوم نیس یعنی با من که تماس نگرفتن نمیتونم دیگه به اون دانشگاه برم 
هر کی میدونه کمک کنه تو رو خدا

----------


## khaan

من قویا توصیه میکنم از این دانشگاه و فازش بیایید بیرون. 
نه استخدامش ارزشش رو داره و نه سمت مهمی بهتون میدن که خفن جلوه کنین پیش دوستان و فامیل. و نه بعد از استخدام حق ارتباط بی قیدو شرط با دوستان و فامیل رو خواهید داشت.

----------


## MA30D

من کاملا یادداشت کردم به من گفتن چهارشنبه 7 مرداد ساعت 8 صبح شما میگید 8 مرداد پنج شنبه مگه میشه؟!!!!! در ضمن من شهرستانم یکی بگه چرا فرق میکنه ممکنه ازمون شهرستانیا با دوستانی که تهران هستن روزش فرق کنه

----------


## MOHMAD

> من کاملا یادداشت کردم به من گفتن چهارشنبه 7 مرداد ساعت 8 صبح شما میگید 8 مرداد پنج شنبه مگه میشه؟!!!!! در ضمن من شهرستانم یکی بگه چرا فرق میکنه ممکنه ازمون شهرستانیا با دوستانی که تهران هستن روزش فرق کنه


منم شهرستانمولی گفتن 8مرداد ساعت 8

----------


## likeastatue

> *دوستان خواهش میکنم راهنماییم کنید خیلی حیاتیه
> دیروز و امروز دو بار اطلاعات بهم زنگ زد (شماره اختصاصی) اما گوشیم رو سایلنت بوده و نشنیدم
> ایا دوباره بهم ممکنه زنگ بزنن؟؟؟؟
> و اگه با هام تماس نگیرن با توجه به اینکه دوبار زنگ زدن  و من برای ازمون بیام میذارن شرکت کنم؟؟
> و اینکه ایا از منابع ازمون اطلاعی دارید؟؟*


اقا نگران نباش زنگ میزنن :Yahoo (1): 
پارسال فک کنم ده بار بهم زنگ زدن چون قبلا هم با همچین شماره ایی بم زنگ زدن فک میکردم هر کی هست میخاد منو سر کار بزار جواب میدادم گوشیو میزاشتم اونور اون هی الو الو میکرد :Yahoo (117): بار اخری ک زنگ زد جواب دادم ببینم این کیه اینقد گیره فامیلیمو ک گفت دهنم باز شد :Yahoo (117): 
من نفرفتم ب شما هم توصیه میکنم نری :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mika

> اقا نگران نباش زنگ میزنن
> پارسال فک کنم ده بار بهم زنگ زدن چون قبلا هم با همچین شماره ایی بم زنگ زدن فک میکردم هر کی هست میخاد منو سر کار بزار جواب میدادم گوشیو میزاشتم اونور اون هی الو الو میکردبار اخری ک زنگ زد جواب دادم ببینم این کیه اینقد گیره فامیلیمو ک گفت دهنم باز شد
> من نفرفتم ب شما هم توصیه میکنم نری



دلیل خاصی داشت که نرفتید ؟

----------


## likeastatue

> دلیل خاصی داشت که نرفتید ؟


بله.
کار امنیتی ادم خاص خودشو میخاد :Yahoo (1): 
.
.
.

----------


## mika

> بله.
> کار امنیتی ادم خاص خودشو میخاد
> .
> .
> .


بله میفهمم چی میگی
آدم خاص خودشو میخواد
و یه شرایط خاصی داره برای زندگی
البته یه سریا که علاقه زیاد دارن اونا بحثشون جداس

----------


## likeastatue

> بله میفهمم چی میگی
> آدم خاص خودشو میخواد
> و یه شرایط خاصی داره برای زندگی
> البته یه سریا که علاقه زیاد دارن اونا بحثشون جداس


فک کنم بیشتر علاقه ها به خاطر جو فکری خودشونه :Yahoo (1): 
به هر حال دوندگی زیاد داره 
اونایی ک اعتقاد راسخ ب نظام دارن برن :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mika

> فک کنم بیشتر علاقه ها به خاطر جو فکری خودشونه
> به هر حال دوندگی زیاد داره 
> اونایی ک اعتقاد راسخ ب نظام دارن برن


باهات موافقم
طرف فکر میکنه پیش خودش میگه اگه من قبول بشم اطلاعات حال همه رو میگیرم حالا صبر کن ...  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

سلام بچه ها
دیدم بعضیا تو تاپیک که رشته تجربی هستن گفتن به ما هم زنگ زدن
چنتا سوال داشتم:
این وزارت اطلاعات به چه کسایی زنگ میزنه ؟ فقط تهرانی ها؟
رشته تجربی ؟ ریاضی یا انسانی فرق نمیکنه ؟
چه رنج رتبه ای مد نظرشونه ؟ یعنی ممکنه به یکی که رتبشون 9000 هم شده باشه زنگ بزنن ؟

----------


## Mohammad. N

دوستان کسی هست اینجا که تو این چند روز باهاش تماس گرفته باشن از اطلاعات؟ بگن قبول شده یا نه؟!
قضیش چیه این؟

----------


## ...Rahim...

چند روز بعد از نتایج اولیه به منم زنگ زدن
گفتن میای تو دانشگاه خود وزارت اطلاعات درس میخونی و از همون اول بهت حقوق میدیم و اینا . گفتم آخرش یعنی چیکار میشم گفت میشی کارمند وزارت اطلاعات . 
خیلی طرف جو میداد گفت به جز پدر و مادر به کسی نگو و ...  :Yahoo (76): 
خیلی هم لطف کردن 1 ساعت مهلت دادن فکر کنم بعد جواب بدم  :Yahoo (76): 
بعد یه ساعت زنگ زد گفتم اگه رشته مرتبط با پزشکی دارید میام اگر نه که هیچی . اونم گفت نداریم بای  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mohammad. N

> چند روز بعد از نتایج اولیه به منم زنگ زدن
> گفتن میای تو دانشگاه خود وزارت اطلاعات درس میخونی و از همون اول بهت حقوق میدیم و اینا . گفتم آخرش یعنی چیکار میشم گفت میشی کارمند وزارت اطلاعات . 
> خیلی طرف جو میداد گفت به جز پدر و مادر به کسی نگو و ... 
> خیلی هم لطف کردن 1 ساعت مهلت دادن فکر کنم بعد جواب بدم 
> بعد یه ساعت زنگ زد گفتم اگه رشته مرتبط با پزشکی دارید میام اگر نه که هیچی . اونم گفت نداریم بای


اینو میدونم ، ازمون اختصاصی هم میدونم فقط میخوام بدونم تو این چند روز به کسایی که تو ازمون شرکت کردن زنک نزدن که قبول شدن یا نه؟؟

----------


## ...Rahim...

> اینو میدونم ، ازمون اختصاصی هم میدونم فقط میخوام بدونم تو این چند روز به کسایی که تو ازمون شرکت کردن زنک نزدن که قبول شدن یا نه؟؟


خب من که گفتم نمیام دیگه کلا به من زنگ نزدن دیگه
پستم جواب شما نبود کلی در رابطه با تاپیک گفتم

----------


## Mohammad. N

> خب من که گفتم نمیام دیگه کلا به من زنگ نزدن دیگه
> پستم جواب شما نبود کلی در رابطه با تاپیک گفتم


okT  دوستان هرکسی چیزی میدونه بگه

----------


## Mohammad. N

دوستان پس با کسی تماس نگرفتن؟؟؟؟!

----------


## ali9595

منم شرکت کرده بودم ولی هنوز زنگ نزدن ولی به یکی از دوستام دو هفته بعد آزمون زنگ زده بودن وگفته بودن که حد نصاب نمره شما نرسیده دیگه نمیدونم از این به بعد زنگ میزنن یا نه  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## ali9595

البته ناگفته نماند نتایج رشته های نیمه متمرکز 13 مهرماه اعلام میشه که رشته های این دانشکده هم جزو رشته های نیمه متمرکز محسوب میشه  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## likeastatue

> البته ناگفته نماند نتایج رشته های نیمه متمرکز 13 مهرماه اعلام میشه که رشته های این دانشکده هم جزو رشته های نیمه متمرکز محسوب میشه


کار این دانشکده هیچ ربطی ب سازمان سنجش نداره
تو نیمه متمرکز هم جوابش نمیاد
ایشالله موفق شده باشین اردیبهشت سال دیگه بهتون زنگ میزنن

----------


## ali9595

> کار این دانشکده هیچ ربطی ب سازمان سنجش نداره
> تو نیمه متمرکز هم جوابش نمیاد
> ایشالله موفق شده باشین اردیبهشت سال دیگه بهتون زنگ میزنن


سر جلسه ی آزمون میگفتن که نتیجه طی دو ماه آینده اعلام میشه اگر هم توی رشته ی دانشگاهی قبول شدین میتونین انصراف بدین و تو دانشکده اطلاعات تحصیل کنین. درضمن کد رشته های دانشکده اطلاعات توی دفترچه انتخاب رشته ی سنجش جزو رشته های نیمه متمرکز بوده دیگه به طور دقیق نمیدونم آیا نتایج این رشته هم مثل بقیه رشته های نیمه متمرکز تو 13 مهر اعلام میشه یا نه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## ali9595

از دوستان کسی هست که بهشون زنگ  بزنن در مورد نتایج اطلاع بدن؟ یا فعلا تماسی نگرفتن؟

----------

